# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Venados en la Sierra de San Pedro

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he hecho una excursión por la sierra de San Pedro, y, entre Herreruela (Cáceres) y Alburquerque (Badajoz), he podido fotografiar algunas reses desde la cuneta. Os subo las fotos, aunque no son las mejores, porque las tomé sin trípode, y con el 500 y duplicador 1,4, y los animales estaban bastante lejos (calculo que a unos 100 metros de distancia; además, he  hecho algunos recortes. Aquí las tenéis:









Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya preciosidad de fotos  :Smile: 




> Os subo las fotos, aunque no son las mejores, porque las tomé sin tripode, y con el 500 y duplicador 1,4, y los animales estaban bastante lejos (calculo que a unos 100 metros de distancia; además, he  hecho algunos recortes.


¿Pero qué quieres ya, verles las pulgas y las garrapatas a los venados  :Big Grin: ? Madre mía, ya quisiera yo hacer esas fotos... están perfectas artista  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Pase una vez por esa sierra, paré en mas de una ocasion, lastima que iba con el camioncillo trabajando y apuraba el tiempo  :Mad: 

Son unas fotos preciosas.  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los terrines, por esas ciervas, crías y vateros...
Como se nota que los gordos están bien escondidos, eh??
Otros animales que tenemos "fichados" en el foro... ¡Pocos nos van a quedar!
Un abrazo artista.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias Los terrines, por esas ciervas, crías y vateros...
> Como se nota que los gordos están bien escondidos, eh??
> Otros animales que tenemos "fichados" en el foro... ¡Pocos nos van a quedar!
> Un abrazo artista.


Pero que bien escondidos, REEGE; lo más que ví fue un vareto un poco más grande que el que sale en las fotos, pero tenía uno de los dos cuernos colgando, y por eso no he subido fotos de él.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Normal que los grandes no salgan en las fotos, a esos les tiran con otras armas y les va la vida.
Los terrines las fotos están muy bien, no te exijas tanto, más quisiéramos muchos tener una colección de foto como las tuyas. Todavía tengo en el recuerdo una mariposa aposada en una brizna de pasto, me parece que es La serena.
Sobre el del cuerno roto me hubiera gustado verla, ya que no me he dado nunca con ese hecho.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues mira estas dos, Frfmfrfm, para que te hagas una idea, el vareto con el cuerno izquierdo colgando:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines, para el año que viene tendrá los dos y seguro que serán preciosos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El domingo, al regreso a Badajoz desde Monfragüe, dí un pequeño rodeo por la Sierra de San Pedro, e hice algunas fotos (lejanas) a unos venados, que os voy a mostrar:









Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por el reportaje Los Terrines. Es muy dificil pillarlos, ya que se asustan.
Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches. Hoy tocan ciervas:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas fotos amigo, parece que estaban esperándote a que las retrataras con el cañonazo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Muchas gracias por las fotuquis  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo, a la vuelta de Monfragüe, pasé por la sierra de San Pedro, y pude hacer fotos de varios grupos, que voy a compartir con vosotros (están tomadas desde mucha distancia):









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos Los Terrines. Como siempre, me encantan.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Supuestamente, algunos de esos que nos pones serán ciervos no?? Me parece que por ésta época comienza el desmoge del venado y las cuernas yacen por los suelos de nuestras sierras. La verdad es que es un acontecimiento muy peculiar, no creéis??
Imponentes éstos animales y sus carreras son preciosas... eso sí, las monterías y la exposición de los trofeos en lo que los monteros llaman la alfombra de piezas, no os la recomiendo ver a los que amáis a éstos animales... es tan triste!!! :Frown: 
Sí... tambíen estoy de acuerdo... en el plato está muy bueno, pero es como todo, gusta verle correr más que tirado en el suelo por una bala.
Gracias Los terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

REEGE, yo también lo había pensado, porque entre el montón de animales que había no se veía cuerno alguno, por lo que pienso que entre ellos debía haber machos que ya habían perdido los cuernos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aprovecho este hilo para subiros unas fotos que he tomado hoy, aunque en esta ocasión ha sido en  Monfragüe:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Anteayer al alba iba yo caminando por una vía pecuaria entre Torrejón el rubio y Monfragüe (ruta del camino del puente viejo) e hice una foto a estos dos:



Poco después, llegando al puente viejo, hice esta foto al puente, sin darme cuenta de que justo debajo y en el centro de la foto había otro venado escondido entre los matorrales (me he dado cuenta de su presencia al ver la foto en el ordenador):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unos venados del pasado domingo en la Sierra de San Pedro:



En estas dos, están detrás de la alambrada, que molesta en las fotos.





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Una cuestión, que quizá alguno sepa responder: ¿Ciervos, venados, corzos, rebecos, etc...Hay algún método para reconocerlos en una foto?, evidentemente no hablo de las cuernas que son harto distintas sino de la morfología de las hembras que es, por lo menos para mí, difícil de conocer.

----------


## Los terrines

> Una cuestión, que quizá alguno sepa responder: ¿Ciervos, venados, corzos, rebecos, etc...Hay algún método para reconocerlos en una foto?, evidentemente no hablo de las cuernas que son harto distintas sino de la morfología de las hembras que es, por lo menos para mí, difícil de conocer.


Buenas tardes, perdiguera; yo no tengo problemas de identificación, porque en la zona donde me muevo (Monfragüe y la Sierra de San Pedro), solamente hay venados (o ciervos, como quieras llamarlos).

De todas formas, he estado documentándome y los corzos, que son también de la familia de los cérvidos, son de un tamaño mucho menor (hasta 30 kilogramos, frente a los 200 de los ciervos); los  rebecos son de la familia de los bóvidos, y tienen aspecto de cabras, siendo también pequeños (hasta 35 kilos).

Además, no mencionas a los gamos, también de la familia de los cérvidos, y que no llegan a los 100 kilogramos de peso.

Os pongo dos enlaces (de donde he obtenido la información), por si queréis documentaros algo más:

http://blog.educastur.es/mamiferos/artiodactilos/

http://www.senderismoenasturias.es/faumamif.htm

Espero haberte ayudado algo (aunque soy bastante ignorante en este tema); un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Entonces un venado y un ciervo es lo mismo?

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Entonces un venado y un ciervo es lo mismo?


Sí; la primera acepción de la palabra venado en el diccionario de la RAE es ciervo.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Magistral Los terrines, una vez más. Lo que hace conocer el campo y sobretodo, moverse por él.

Al hilo de ésto, me hace gracia ver cómo a veces, cuando vienen biólogos y demás investigadores a hacer cualquier trabajo relacionado con esta clase de animales, traen toda clase de aparamenta, radares, antenas, radiofrecuencias, de todo para buscar a los bichos... y a veces les cuesta encontrarlos. Y sin embargo, ves cómo sobre todo la gente mayor del lugar, nada más tiene que salir al campo y decir "por allí tienen que andar", y en efecto, allí están.

Por mucha aparamenta que quieran traer, como conocer el campo y conocer a los bichos, no hay nada.

Por último, y aunque sea off-topic total... para los que no lo sepan, qué rico está el chorizo tanto de jabalí como de ciervo, y bueno, qué decir de un buen estofado de ciervo, jeje. Cada vez que voy por Cijara, me pongo morado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Tienes razón, Federico, en que es muy importante conocer la zona por donde te mueves para poder observar la vida de los animales, pero para poder sacar unas pocas fotos, muchas veces hay que tener bastantes fracasos antes, por lo que es muy importante rodearse de quien conoce la zona.

Y cambiando de tema, como se acerca la época de la berrea (a ver si organizo algo y tengo la suerte de conseguir un reportaje que merezca la pena), he estado dando un paseo en coche por la sierra de San Pedro, y, sin bajarme del coche (solamente saliéndome de la carretera en entradas a caminos), he podido tomar unas fotos de unos venados que estaban  muy lejos, por lo que no tienen demasiada calidad, pero aquí las tenéis:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos, ya mismo comienzan los conciertos de éstos bichos por nuestras sierras y  rañas!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta mañana he estado en la sierra de San Pedro al amanecer, y, la verdad, he tenido un fracaso, ya que no tenía nada preparado y no he podido escuchar nada; desde la carretera le ha hecho una foto a una cierva que os pongo aquí:



Y poco antes, en la carretera, he encontrato un tejón muerto, creo que atropellado poco antes (es un animal de costumbres nocturnas), ya que estaba en buenas condiciones. Para no abrir más hilos, ya que no es probable que vuelva a encontrarme con otro, os pongo aquí las ffotos que le he tomado al pobre bicho:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que es una pena los muchos animales que mueren en nuestras carreteras, pero es lo que hay... Por la noche cualquier animal que se cruza es "carne de cañón" para ser atropellado... La recta que existe entre mi pueblo y Almuradiel muestra casi siempre liebres, conejos y perdices aplastados en su asfalto!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que pena el tejón, este mes he vito uno sobre la 1,30 de la madrugada y por supuesto tuve mucho cuidado de no atropellarlo.
Gracias Los Terrines por las fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una pena lo del tejón. Los atropellos de animales en las carreteras, por mala suerte es bastante común. Raro es el día que vas por una y no hay una carnicería en el asfalto. Por lo menos aquí, es común.

Y a decir verdad, yo no había visto nunca un tejón. Se desde hace muy poco que existen aquí en España, pero nunca había visto fotos, y creo que es poco probable que vea uno.

----------


## jason

Por desgracia la forma más común de ver algunas especies es por atropellos, electrocuciones, venenos... 

Así he visto yo al buho real, buho chico, garduña...

----------


## angelgar0284

muy buenas capturas  :Smile:  excelentes modelos jejeje

slds

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os dejo algunas fotos muy lejanas tomadas ayer al atardecer cerca de Aliseda (Cáceress), donde se podía escuchar a lo lejos la berrea.:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿No te has acercado ninguna tarde de viernes o sábado hasta Cijara?

Por debajo de la presa es espectacular, allí sí que se escucha bien la berrea. Este video está grabado allí (o eso dice):

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por poner el enlace del vídeo, Federico, es espectacular; la verdad es que no he estado en Cíjara en la berrea, aunque ayer al amanecer estuve en la sierra de San Pedro, y hoy he estado en Monfragüe, ya que he estado en Madrid ayer, y he aprovechado el viaje, y ha sido fantástico, aunque aún no se escuchaba tanto como en el vídeo. Tengo previsto algo para los próximos fines de semana, a ver si puedo subiros algunas fotos que merezcan la pena (las de hoy no son nada del otro mundo, pero cuando las prepare os las pondré).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos que hice el pasado domingo en Monfragüe (las subo aquí por no abrir más hilos); las primeras en el mirador de la higuerilla:













Y éstas, en el sendero de cerro gimio:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Éstas ciervas si que te han dejado, eh?? Pero hay que ver los buenos bichos que difícil es verlos hasta en la berrea... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Buenas fotos Los Terrines!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de una cierva y un vareto que pude tomaar el pasado domingo entre Villar del Rey y Aliseda:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta tarde he pasado por la sierra de San Pedro, y he podido tomar un par de fotos a unas ciervas; aquí tenéis las imágenes de las orejonas (las tres últimas son recortes de las anteriores):











Un cordial saludo,

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de ayer, tomadas desde muy lejos:









Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Chulísimas. Ahora se verán muchos, porque empieza la berrea.

----------


## Los terrines

Tienes razón, embalses al 100%; este anochecer me he acercado a la sierra de San Pedro, y en medio de una berrea estremecedora he podido hacer algunas fotos, aunque niguna de ellas con el animal berreando; aquí las tenéis:















También saqué una de este espectador del espectáculo de la berrea:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En la Sierra Norte de Sevilla estas noches pasadas también se ha empezado a escuchar. 
Un saludo, Francisco

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve en la sierra de San Pedro disfrutando del espectáculo de la berrea; hice muchas fotos, y os voy a subir algunas de ellas:





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (20-sep-2016),HUESITO (20-sep-2016),Jonasino (21-sep-2016),perdiguera (20-sep-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Más (las últimas ya anocheciendo, por lo que tuve que subir el ISO hasta 12.800, teniendo las fotos mucho grano, que he preferido dejar):













Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (20-sep-2016),HUESITO (20-sep-2016),Jonasino (21-sep-2016),perdiguera (20-sep-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Los Terrrines por las fotos.
La segunda de la primera tanda es de dos rombos... :Smile:

----------

Los terrines (20-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (20-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Que fotos Los Terrines, si casi se les oye a los bichos

----------

Los terrines (21-sep-2016)

----------

